# Is Smush Parker gay?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im serious. I have no problem with gay people so don't preach about that stuff. I just wanna know. I honestly think he is gay...his hair style, speech, facial expressions. It took a while but my "gaydar" went off while listening to an extended interview by him last season...Anyone else's gaydar go off in regards to Smush?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

No, some dudes are more feminine than other, doesn't mean they're gay.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Be nice.


----------

